# Mac Bootstrap partition question



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

I just got a couple B&W G3's from the university surplus, but they did not have hard drives or memory, which I quickly remedied.

Being a hardcore Linux user, I had a copy of Ubuntu 6.06 for PowerPC's, which I proceeded to install, but when it finishes partitioning and goes to actually copy the files, it wants a "NewWorld bootstrap partition" to install yaboot in. I Googled it, but now that I know what it is, I have no idea how to install one on my machine, since the partitioner on my Linux CD doesn't support it. Everything I read about it refers to using it when dual-booting OSX and Linux, so is it even necessary if there's only one OS?
I've installed Linux on more PC's than I can count, but this is my first time ever owning a Mac, and though I know nothing, I think I like them better already. I just don't want to spoil the good time by waiting on something simple to fix. 

Any idea how I can add a Mac bootstrap partition, or if I even need it at all?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

bump...

Someone here has GOT to know how to create partitions on a Mac...


----------

